# Quel casque pour iPod Touch ?



## DjonGo (24 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,

Ma question paraîtra probablement stupide, mais je crois avoir lu des choses et leurs contraires...
Tous les casques sont-ils comptables avec l'iPod Touch ?

Je suis intéressé notamment par le casque AKG 324P.

Merci pour votre support.


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2008)

a partir du moment ou c'est un mini jack, tout les casques fonctionnent


----------



## CBi (24 Mai 2008)

Avec le ipod Touch, ça vaut le coup de choisir un modèle qui fait aussi vidéo =


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2008)

La plupart des casques sont incompatibles avec la gamme Touch du fait du connecteur renfonce au diamètre bien trop juste seulement adapte au casque apple. Un adaptateur est souvent nécessaire ou sinon, un casque spécifiquement conçu pour le touch.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Mai 2008)

Oui, c'est avec l'iPhone que tu peux avoir des problèmes. Enfin relatifs.
Tous les casques fonctionnent, mais il y a une sorte de logette avant l'entrée de la prise. Le diamètre de la prise de beaucoup de casques est supérieur à celui de cette logette : il faut donc "tailler" la prise du casque ou utiliser un adaptateur.


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2008)

gwen a dit:


> La plupart des casques sont incompatibles avec la gamme Touch du fait du connecteur renfonce au diamètre bien trop juste seulement adapte au casque apple.




hein ? 

non mes Koss ou le jack de mon autoradio s'enfichent très bien ! :rateau:

le Touch n'a pas d'incompatibilités notoires :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2008)

Désolé, je pensais me souvenir que le touch était logé à la même enseigne que le iPhone à ce niveau-là.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Mai 2008)

gwen a dit:


> La plupart des casques sont incompatibles avec la gamme Touch du fait du connecteur renfonce au diamètre bien trop juste seulement adapte au casque apple.



Tu as utilisé un traducteur automatique ? :rateau:


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Désolé, je pensais me souvenir que le touch était logé a la même enseigne que le iPhone a ce niveau la.


non 
le touch, c'est le connecteur en bas, pas en haut 
je le sais, j'en ai pas


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2008)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Tu as utilisé un traducteur automatique ? :rateau:



Non, un Mac avec clavier US sans accent et des touches positionnées ailleurs que le clavier que j'utilise habituellement


----------



## fanou (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
je déterre...
j'ai un touch v2 et je cherche un casque/micro de bonne qualité.
Vous avez des conseils ? 
merci,

Stéphane


----------



## jeantro (7 Octobre 2008)

tu as celui-ci compatible ipod touch G2

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MA814ZM/B?fnode=MTY1NDA1MA&mco=MjUyNTc3

en plus tu pourras t'en servir pour téléphoner avec fring 

sinon il faut attendre la nouvelle série d'écouteur qui doit sortir en octobre qui intègre le réglage du volume


----------



## fanou (7 Octobre 2008)

merci.
c'est pour utiliser fring...
Par contre je recherche des intra-auriculaires, sinon ça ne tient pas dans mes oreilles...


----------



## jeantro (7 Octobre 2008)

oui mais le prix sera diffèrent 79&#8364; et toujours pas dispo normalement ce mois ci on Véra bien


----------



## fanou (7 Octobre 2008)

oui j'ai vu la pub.
79  ça commence a faire cher...


----------



## fandipod (8 Octobre 2008)

Le diamètre de la prise jack sur le nouveau touch est de combien?


----------



## BlueVelvet (8 Octobre 2008)

D'après les données d'Apple, le diamètre est de 3,5 mm, c'est donc une mini-jack classique...


----------



## mefysto (9 Octobre 2008)

Je cherche moi aussi des bons écouteurs intras à environ 30 euros si possible..
Et disponible à la fanac serait parfait. Je suis allez voir le tour de beaucoup de test mais je ne trouve pas d'intras pour ce prix
Merci d'avance


----------



## nicolasf (10 Octobre 2008)

Je te recommande les Creative EP-630 à 29 euros à la FNAC la dernière fois que j'ai vérifié. Ce sont des semi-intras donc l'isolation est moins bonne que sur des vrais (Shure et co) mais d'une part c'est bien moins cher, et d'autre part tu les mets/enlèves très facilement et l'isolation plus faible n'est pas forcément un inconvénient (on peut encore entendre les annonces dans les transports en commun si on ne met pas trop fort).

En tout cas, j'utilise ces écouteurs depuis un an et demi tous les jours quasiment, et ils tiennent encore comme au premier jour. j'en prends quand même un peu soin puisque le cable semble fragile. Tu en as pour ton argent disons... Mais après en avoir testé plusieurs, ce sont les meilleurs en terme de rapport qualité/prix que j'ai pu voir (évidemment, les Shure à double tweeter sont bien meilleurs mais aussi bien plus chers). 

Un petit test...

À noter qu'il existe des Sennheiser équivalents (exactement le même matos mais emballage un peu plus classe) et plus chers : piège à éviter donc !


----------



## brucetp (10 Octobre 2008)

Koss Sparkplug

Garantie à vie.
http://tv-video.fnac.com/a1779743/A...sque-audio-Koss-Spark-plug#avisdesinternautes

Très bonnes basses. Si tu n'est pas fan de musiques electro/techno/dance ou autres, passes ton chemin par contre.


----------



## fandipod (10 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai les crétives EP630 qui coûte 30euros et ils sont vraiment super....


----------



## nicolasf (10 Octobre 2008)

Les Koss sont des vrais intras. J'avais des Plugs (ancêtres des Sparkplugs) mais je n'avais vraiment pas aimé du tout : trop de basse, son trop étouffé à mon goût.

Après, c'est une affaire de goût justement...


----------



## fandipod (10 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai que moi j'ai adoré les sparkpug mais un peu pénible à mettre et a remettre...


----------



## fanou (10 Octobre 2008)

je cherche toujours un micro...


----------



## MADBaseStory (31 Décembre 2008)

Chers amis du Mac & Co.

J'ai besoin d'avis d'audiophiles avisés, en effet étant un peu plus sensible que la normale des oreilles je souhaite faire l'achat d'un casque audio (je ne supporte plus les écouteur in-ear livrés avec l'iPod!). Mais là est le problème les spécifications techniques sont nombreuses, c'est à dire on vous balance un max d'informations sans trop vous conseiller :rose:
J'hésite actuellement entre 2 casques présents sur l'Apple Store: Bose ou JVC

Je ne suis pas un pro de la musique cependant je voyage fréquemment et j'aime avoir un son net, j'utliserai le produit plutôt dans la rue à l'université dans les trains et aéroports.
Voilà voilà merci pour vos conseils, en espérant que cela servira à d'autres!


----------

